# Scorpion Advice For Begginers



## Kangakid (Apr 30, 2006)

Hey People
i am 15 and am wanting to get 1 or more scorpions as pets but i dont know what to start with i have done some research around and have seen that the Flat Rock Scorpion And Emperor Scorpion are good for beginers but i was wondering what any of you had to say about this i am not afraid to be stung as long as it isnt deadly toxic if it is just like a bee sting i dont care please help 
i live in south australia if any one could also point out a good place to go to get scorpions and all related accessories 
thanks kieren 8)


----------



## NoOne (Apr 30, 2006)

Those scorps cannot be kept in Australia, they are exotics. You are limited to Australian species, doesn't really matter which species you keep first, but they do hide most of the time, rare to see them.

Good info here http://www.thedailylink.com/thespiralburrow/ email the guy, he's in SA, will be able to help you and direct you to people that might be breeding some.


----------



## Kangakid (Apr 30, 2006)

thanx for that info i shall look into it


----------



## peterescue (Apr 30, 2006)

Dont lick them.


----------



## Retic (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes unfortunately you can't have Emperor Scorpions, they are great 'pets', nice and big and very easy to keep and breed.


----------



## hornet (Apr 30, 2006)

i have some scorps for sale, liocheles sp, good for beginers, related 2 the flat rock scorp but no where near as big, pm me if interested


----------

